# When is my guppy about to give birth?



## GuppyLord0314 (May 24, 2009)

Some 1 plz help me i have been waiting 4 along to for the fry so much


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

How long has she been pregnant?
Cuz the gestation period is around 4 weeks to 6 weeks.


----------



## sljofohio (May 29, 2009)

I've noticed they will hide in a corner when they're ready to give birth.....avoiding other fish in the tank. Also they will not eat, they may go after the food....but they spit it back out.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

actually, all small fish will chew and spit the food right back out and then grab it again. its got to do with them being able to mash it down to swollow the food. the sure shot way to know if the fish is going to give birth is to:

1: if she looks squarish when you look at her from the top
2: the gravid spot will have eyes (i know its creepy to see eyes through a fish)
3: some guppy females will get aggressive and chase away all other fishes from a certain place in the tank (in my case it near the roots of the lilly plant).

make sure there is ample hiding space provided through plants (live or fake). my guppy females keep having fry like clock work and i leave them be in the tank it self. each time they give birth i have close to 20 fry that survive. most of the time i just give them to the kids in the locality since i cant raise them my self.

hope this helps.

Cheers!


----------



## Rihanna (Dec 9, 2009)

I know this is a late respond, but is what me and friend are doing. We are trying to breed but it's very hard for us. So we are now researching all about it so we know what to expect and how long to wait. I have a goldfish she has a betta. Me and her are saving money for a heater filter a big aqurium and 2 guppies. I got my fish in October. Im very proud. Once I thought she had eggs. But I think she ate them so that was sad. But just research then you will know what to expect.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Rihanna, you may want to consider getting 3 females and 1 male. This seems to be the best ratio for a lot of fish. Also budget for either breeders grass or a breeders box. Neither of those will cost you much. Also, have a plan for what you will do with the babies. Livebearing fish can have up to 150 fry at one time.


----------

